# usb cable



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

I would like to hook my kindle fire to my tv via usb. Can I use the same charging usb cable? I see my kindle has two different usb slots. Do I need a second usb connection? (The usb slots accept different connectors).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've moved your question to our Fire Talk board where I think you might get a better answer. Unfortunately, I can't give you one.  I seem to recall the first generation or two of Fires allowed connection via usb-to-hdmi. Or maybe straight hdmi.  The HDX models from last year have a wireless method but I actually never use it myself. I think I read the newest models have some physical connection possible but, if I understood correctly, it requires a specific type of cable; any old USB cable won't necessarily work.


----------



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

My kindle fire has 2 usb slots, one for charging, and another one the charging cord does not fit into. Would this other one be the usb slot for hooking up to the tv? (the pins on the 2 usb slots are different).
Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

bbman said:


> My kindle fire has 2 usb slots, one for charging, and another one the charging cord does not fit into. Would this other one be the usb slot for hooking up to the tv? (the pins on the 2 usb slots are different).
> Thanks


That would probably be the HDMI slot and, yes, it should let you connect to a TV that has such an input . . . . as I recall you need a mini HDMI connector . . . . . but, again, I never really used that feature so I could be mis-remembering, sorry.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 7" hd and use a micro usb to hdmi to hook up to my tv, I bought the cable for about $10 on Amazon. I don't think the newer fires have the micro usb port anymore. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

The other port is not a USB port.

I got this.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004286VMW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This explains the confusion some.

http://usbandfirewirecables.blogspot.com/2013/03/how-to-tell-difference-between-micro.html


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

My Fire HD 6 has 1 usb port they seem to be calling it a slimport. They are selling a cable to go to HDMI, another to go to TV, and another to use with any usb device, mouse, keyoboard, flashdrives, etc. I also have a Kingston OTG microusb to regular USB 2.0. OTG data traveler 32gb.

Cables listed here: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=br_mpk_pck-3_img?_encoding=UTF8&node=9865604011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=1FD6FNZYWEZNR5NFDA4T&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1924756762&pf_rd_i=5916439011

OTG Kingston: http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-32GB-Traveler-MicroDuo-DTDUO/dp/B00IRUS7KU/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1414340649&sr=1-2&keywords=kingston+datatraveler+32gb+otg

These cables are for the HD 6 4th generation only and will not work with earlier models of fire.

With es file exlorer you can copy apk from phone to fire to be able to see compatibility, as all my redi=purchased state not compatible but others have said this method works.


----------

